# Bread crumb substitute



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

Just what it says - any breadcrumb substitute ideas? No rice, soy or corn, please. I just saw a black bean burger recipe that would be great, but I can't use breadcrumbs.


----------



## luvmykidz (Feb 19, 2004)

When we were avoiding wheat I always threw some oatmeal into the food processor and used that as a bread crumb sub... Nobody ever complained!


----------



## Suzannah (Nov 19, 2001)

Perfect; thanks!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I was also going to suggest oatmeal.


----------



## Owen'nZoe (Sep 7, 2005)

I've done oatmeal in a pinch, too, and it works fine. I think it would taste better if you toasted the oatmeal first - I've used it raw, and it definitely changed the taste of the end product a bit.


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a black bean veggie burger recipe that calls for breadcrumbs and I always use oatmeal because I never have breadcrumbs on hand.


----------

